# Crawfish Etouffee



## Bama Rick (Apr 13, 2017)

We had a good mess left over from the weekend boil. My niece volunteered to peel. Hard to resist...

Start with a roux, 1 stick butter and 1/2 C flour.
Sautee 2 C onion, 1 C bell pepper, 1 C celery (all chopped) in roux for a few minutes. Add minced garlic for another minute or 2.
Add 4 C stock, preferably seafood, but chicken stock works. 
Add plenty of salt free creole seasoning, bring to a boil and then simmer awhile.
Add 2 lb. crawfish tails with fat and some wild green onions from the yard...









Rice optional...


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

That’s looks awesome!!


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

yup, uh-huh.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

don't forget the rice. i can smell it from here.
jack


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

I eat that hole dang thing. Looks amazing. Thanks


----------



## Bama Rick (Apr 13, 2017)

jack2 said:


> don't forget the rice. i can smell it from here.
> jack


Here ya go Jack. Last of the Mohicans...


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

after seeing your post, rick, i dug out some frozen shrimp etoufee and said "booyah".
jack


----------

